# How I make my sour grain chum.



## Catfishkiller (Dec 3, 2004)

Here is how I have been making my chum that I fish with EVERY time I go out for YEARS. And, I wouldn`t even take a trip out without it. I like to catch a LOT of nice catfish very quickly if possible.

Take a 50 # sack of milo from any feed store. Around $6 to $7.00 dollars. Don`t matter! It`s worth it!
Pour half the sack into a 5 gallon bucket and the other half into the other one. Add 1 cup of table sugar to each bucket. Then ad one small package of baker`s yeast to each bucket. Then, add (if you have it) 1 cup of used catfish frying grease to each bucket.
Add water to bucket until the water is about 1 inch above the dry milo. Put lid on tight. Let set in hot sun fer one week. Go back out after one full week and remove lids form buckets. Milo will appear to be dry. Add more water up to top of dry milo. Put lid back on and let set out in hot sun for another full week.
Take to boat, pull lid off and have other people on yer boat holding their noses and say OH S_IT!!!!! That stuff STINKS!!!!!!
Then you are ready to catch eating size catfish as long as you have the right bait for them and fish it right.:birthday2


----------

